# My puppy has jaw pain



## Bullet08 (Mar 25, 2008)

I first noticed it Saturday morning when I tried to pet him and he yelped. He is usually very friendly and likes to play alot but he's just been laying around and not eating. He doesn't let anyone touch his face and even the slightest touch near his jaw he yelps. I took him to the vet this morning and wasn't very pleased with the answer he gave me....because when he started examining him he squeezed on his legs so my puppy yelped because it hurt him and the vet described it as (Generalized Bone Pain)....But whenever I touch his legs, back, skull or anywhere else there is no reaction but when I touch his jaw his jaw muscles start to tremble and he yelps.
Does anyone know what this could be?
Thanks


----------



## doxies13isenough (Nov 12, 2007)

I would say find another vet for a second opion. 
I would see if he has something stuck in his mouth between his teeth and jaw. Just run your fingure down the side of his teeth to the back and swipe down and foward. I had a dachshund that got a piece of raw hide stuck between her teeth and jaw she was miserable till I could get it out.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I would definitely get a second opinion. Could any number of things. It would be best to have someone else take a look.


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

oinest had something similar when he was a bit over a year.
he was in a lot of pain, and really couldn't open his mouth much.

my theory was that it was due to too much tug-of-war, but the vet didn't think so.
i forget the name of his diagnosis, but i'll check with my wife later.

he spent a night at the dog hospital, getting various tests, which cost me over $800.

they gave him some sort of muscle relaxant, and that was all he seemed to need.

the problem has not come back (2 years later)...i do very little tug-of-war now.


----------



## dog-man (Mar 26, 2008)

the doctor said his jaw problem was myositis


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

How old is he? Do you think he might just be teething? A lot of puppies go off their food, don't like to be touched, etc. while they're teething.


----------

